# What should I name my farm?



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am getting to the point where my farm needs a name. I suck at coming up with names though. I have horses, goats, and chickens. I am possibly getting ducks and rabbits in the future. Could you come up with a unique name?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry you haven't gotten a response, I'm in the same boat and I'm lousy with names too. I have 8 goats (more coming soon) 2 sheep and 8 chickens.., and I'm wanting more animals... One of my friends wanted me to name the farm animal hoarder farm, um no I don't think so


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Need more info to help with names. a little about your surroundings. anything unique about your farm. is it hilly or flat things like this even maybe a picture or two.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

What is your property like? We are Oak Hollow Ranch, because we are surrounded by oak trees.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Laurel Valley Farm. I saw your first name, and it was perfect!

Some pics of Laurel Blossoms:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sylvie said:


> Laurel Valley Farm. I saw your first name, and it was perfect!
> 
> Some pics of Laurel Blossoms:


I like it!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

My name starts with Mo, and my sisters starts with Ka, so we have MoKa Farms. Try something that has to do with you, your animals, or where you live.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Some info about my place. I have a very hilly pasture. And despite me trying to keep it from happening there are weeds everywhere. (Hoping the goats will take care of this). My name is Lauren Patrice Lewis if that helps you come up with a name. I only have about 2 acres soo its pretty small.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

laurenlewis24 said:


> My name is Lauren Patrice Lewis if that helps you come up with a name.


I really like your name, it's pretty!

I still think Laurel Valley Farm is the best name ever...


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm not terribly creative with names. Like, at all. Our property and most of the surrounding area used to be all orange groves, we still have quite a number of trees that are over 100 years old and give the most delicious oranges I've ever eaten. Our street is even called Orange Blossom Lane, so I figured, might as well make it simple and call our little operation Orange Blossom Farms. When the weather isn't miserable and we have nothing else to do, sometimes we'll open up the side gate and set up a little stand on the side of the road selling those awesome oranges. Now I can make a nice sign and add whatever else our farm will produce to the selection! Does your property have any interesting history that you could incorporate into a farm name, or is the name of your street appealing?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy Hills acres
Lewis farm
Lauren's slice of heaven
Rockin' 2acres


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

Rolling Farms Delight


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Just figured out a name. They just put in the first round about in my town right down the road from me so I think i want to go with Round-a-bout farm. Whatya think?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Patrice's Petit Farm
Petit Acres
Little bit of heaven Farms
Lauren's Round about Farm
Round about 2 Acres Farm
or just 
Round about 2 Acres


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I happen to like Round A`Bout Farms !
I also like Lauren Valley Farms too 

Weedy Hill Farms
Weedy Acres 
Hillaweed Farms  Sorry , im just tired , lol but i thought it had a ring to it at the time , lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

round A' bout farms is cute : )


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like Round about farm too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Round A`Bout Farm sounds really nice !
Good work , and you thought of it yourself 
I say its a done deal , lolol


----------

